# colinear venting kit for mendota



## keith (Jan 6, 2011)

Can anyone clearly explain where and how fresh air can make it into my mendota d40 gas insert hearth without 
mixing with the exhaust.  On top of the colinear vent converter box are two separate 
ports, one that exhausts and one port that takes in fresh air.  However on the bottom of the converter
is only one outlet.  What am I missing?  Is it simple physics where the upward hot draft forces the
exhaust out and the colder air has to come in and does not allow the hot exhaust that other exit option??


----------



## jtp10181 (Jan 6, 2011)

You sure you dont have a B-vent insert cap?

Would need a pic, not a mendota dealer. Our liner kits have an exhaust and intake connection on the bottom of the cap and the fireplace. We run a 2 full length 3" alum liners.


----------



## trafick (Jan 6, 2011)

Also there is a conveter that takes what looks like a single port and turns it into two.  The outlet on my stove has one port that is actually two, one inside the other.  There is then the converter that goes to two pipes up the chimney and then another converter at the top of the chimney that takes two pipes and converts back to one.  Clear as mud?


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 6, 2011)

Sounds like you might have a co-linear to co-axial adapter.
They're used to go from co-axial DV stoves to the co-linear 3" vent kits...
Your adapter generally isn't used for inserts.


----------



## ruth140 (Jan 6, 2011)

have you read the manual?
http://www.mendotahearth.com/pdfs/manuals/D-40-DT-0806.pdf


----------



## ruth140 (Jan 6, 2011)

i will get you the answer.... the air can actually go in the wrong vent at times and reverse into the outtake. 
i am not a technician but i have a few. 
also you have to have the one vent shorter then the other or the exhaust can actually go into the intake, if conditions are right.
i'll get back to you on your question


----------



## ruth140 (Jan 6, 2011)

but the simple answer is ...yes, its simple physics......hot air rises


----------



## ruth140 (Jan 7, 2011)

do you have a co-axle  or co-linear vent kit?


----------



## ruth140 (Jan 7, 2011)

there is 2 outlets on top of the unit,... an inner and an outer. 4 " and 6 " i believe. the inner is the exhaust and it is sealed  when the pipe is connected...leaving the outer ring open....the exhaust is the inner flue .
the outside air is let in throw the chimney cap and funnels down into the outer ring in the top of your unit.
help any?


----------



## keith (Jan 7, 2011)

My gas insert has one pipe coming down into the combustion chamber from under the colinear converter box.  
If there is an air inlet within this pipe or around it, what prevents the hot gasses from exhausting up it.  
Are you telling me, based on physics, hot air can't rise up into that cold air that is being drawn into 
the hearth for combustion?      

p.s. there is a white felt gasket where the pipe enters through the mendota steel/sheetmetal top...


----------



## ruth140 (Jan 7, 2011)

your exhaust vent pipe is sealed....gases can only exit thru it.  the outside air is entering your firebox from the bottom of the unit. there is a chamber all around your fire box. the utside air enters thru the top of the unit and circulates to the bottom and into the box for combustion.


----------



## keith (Jan 7, 2011)

Ruth, if you are right and there is a sealed air chamber surrounding the steel firebox then I may now
have my air flow figured out.  The outside air enters from the chimney into one of the inlet pipes
on top of the colinear converter box, never mixing with the exhaust line, but entering the sealed outside
air chamber of the mendota unit.  Where can I specifically locate/see this separate air chamber point of entry
into the sealed firebox.  Last time I had the logs out and cleaned it I don't remember any openings for air and every
corner seemed welded and the bottom sheet metal holes for thermopile/couple/pilot entry/etc.. sealed with red firecaulk????
According to the colinear side view page 12 d40manual it appears chamber is in back but doesn't show entry point.........


----------



## ruth140 (Jan 7, 2011)

i can find out for your specific model as each fireplace has its own way of allowing the sir to enter. but yes you are understanding me correctly. the outside air does not ever enter the exhaust .
what yr is the model you have of the mendota d40 dv?


----------



## ruth140 (Jan 7, 2011)

hi! i hope you are understanding how a direct vent fireplace works!
they are all very similar in that they use outside air for combustion. therefore they are all double walled if you will.
in your unit the air enters through 2 different air shutters. one is adjustable ( but do not adjust it) it was set by the installer .
the other in is the burner tube and not adjustable.
each unit is different in how the sir is allowed in the fire box.
the reason for the air shutter that is adjustable is because these units can be converted from lp propane gas to natural gas...each fuel type requires a different air mixture.
i hope this helps you better understand how a direct vent fireplace works.
this is why  most people have a service tech clean and service their fireplaces yearly. 
if you miss place a log or some embers in these units they will not function to their optimum ability.
enjoy your mendota...it is a high quality company , you have made an excellent purchase


----------



## keith (Jan 10, 2011)

Purchased Mendota about five years ago.  Last week was experiencing flame lift off that's why
I inquired about air flow patterns.   Today it lit up perfectly.   Maybe on windy days the draft
takes longer to be created and messes up air flow thus causing flame lift off or burner cut off.....
Since I keep pilot off during standby, maybe I will run pilot for awhile when running before 
hitting burner switch on.  I have 30ft plus high masonry chimney with high wind cap...
Only complaint is that the optional brick liner kit and log b in timberfire set is not durable.
Top brick liner is sagging and log b cracked easily even after they sent replacement.  
Blowers and Bentley doors are heavy duty and beautiful... Thank you....


----------



## ruth140 (Jan 11, 2011)

has the flame ever lifted off the burner before?
wondering because you said you took your logs out.
if there were not put back exactly right and the glowing ember placed in the correct places you can have 
all sorts of proplems.


----------

